# $500 Cabela Gift Card - $425



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Got a $500 Cabelas Gift card at work. Selling for $425. If there is something you already want to buy, this can save you a few more bucks. Must meet at Cabelas for the transaction. PM if interested.


----------

